# 1985 300zx turbo, just quit on high way,need lots of help



## Tdub85300zxturbo (Dec 26, 2008)

ok i was going down the highway and the car acts like it was choking , than seemed to have shut off, but yet the turbo would still spowl up when i pressed the gas, so i pulled over and it actually died then, i waited tryed to start it nothing, after a few trys it started got half way down the road, same thing, so i had it towed to my house and it wont start at all, i heard there was a recall on injectors, could that be the problem? any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

It wasn't a recall. It was a service campaign notice. It was for leaking fuel injector seals and that probably isn't your problem. get a factory service manual and do the trouble shooting. Start by looking for ECU code indicators.

You can download a FSM here.
XenonZ31 Reference


----------

